# Looking for new places Wiltshire



## Gin9er (May 15, 2021)

Hi guys been looking at some places in Wiltshire but haven't been able to go yet 1st one wil be the box mines if I can get in there but wondering if anyone else knows of some cool spots to check out in Wiltshire


----------



## HughieD (May 15, 2021)

To be honest, locations don't just get given out to new members. You'll need to do the leg work yourself. There are more tools at your disposal than there even has been to help you find places. If you get some reports up, you'll build up some trust and make contacts then people will be more likely to share things with you.


----------



## Wrench (May 15, 2021)

What he said


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 15, 2021)

Here are some pictures of derelict buildings around Wiltshire. Something to get you started.





Category:Derelict buildings in Wiltshire - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------

